# What kovachii hybrid?



## quaker (Apr 22, 2012)

Bought this some months ago when the plant was just marked Phrag. Being a nutter for most phrags I couldn't refuse it. It grew three spikes, one of which I cut off when the buds looked not too good. Anyhow this is the first bloom and i would like to know if anyone from over the pond can identify the hybrid. It isn't large,about 3" across but I rather like it for the shape and color. At the back of the sepals there is a white line running the full lenght of the petal. Any help would be really appreciated.

Ed


----------



## Shiva (Apr 22, 2012)

Most likely Kaila Quintal (Peruflora Cirila Alca x schlimii)


----------



## John M (Apr 22, 2012)

A fully opened flower and multiple photographs from different angles would help a lot to confirm the identity.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree it is likely Kaila Quintal, but as John said, more photos will help when it's full open.


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 24, 2012)

Whatever it is Ed it is is a beauty. Good luck identifying it.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 24, 2012)

Kaila Quintal? I mean, I have not seen this one offered in Europe yet (not saying it does not exist!)... based on probabilities, would Eumelia Arias be an option? I mean, I have no clue about Pk hybrids, but since the plant above is in UK...


----------



## Shiva (Apr 24, 2012)

Kavanaru said:


> Kaila Quintal? I mean, I have not seen this one offered in Europe yet (not saying it does not exist!)... based on probabilities, would Eumelia Arias be an option? I mean, I have no clue about Pk hybrids, but since the plant above is in UK...



I have no clues either as to what is available in Europe in pk hybrids. As I said, Kaila Quintal is Peruflora Cirila Alca x schlimii. 50% schlimii, 25 % kovachii and 25% dalessandroi.
Eumelia Arias is kovachii and schlimii. The size of the flower at 3 inches would fit Kaila Quintal well but also Eumelia Arias. 
As JohnM said, without more photos and considering the flower is not fully open, it could also be Eumelia Arias. Fresh photos might help settle the issue.


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks like several of my Eumelia Arias did. Never got a chance to bloom any of the Kaila's, they sold too fast.


----------



## quaker (Apr 25, 2012)

Another pic of the plant. I don't know wether it's my age or my computer but I can't show more than one pic at a time----- I don't understand URL!!!!
So will show other pics on differing threads--- hope you don't mind!
thanks 
Ed


----------



## quaker (Apr 25, 2012)

Just a pic from the back
Ed


----------



## quaker (Apr 25, 2012)

[/URL

And another bud beginning to open. The flower is now 4" across.
Hope the name of this hybrid is now more clear------Hopefully.
Thanks in anticipation of all the replies.

Ed


----------



## Chuck (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know if this helps. This is an example of Kaila Quintal (Peruflora Cirila Alca x schlimii). It is an old bloom. It was about 3.5 inches across. There is some similarities in the pouch. One difference that is apparent is the spotting on the petals that this bloom has ... but, hybrids vary so much.


----------



## tim (Apr 25, 2012)

fischeri x schlimii? leaves look like no kovachii at all...just because it's pink doesn't mean kovachii for sure. the lack of recurving of the lower parts of the petals / lower parts of the dorsal look to me like it's either not a kovachii hybrid or, alternately, it's a really good one!


----------



## quaker (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm leaning toward Eumelia Arias because of the regular shape I have seen on the web. Also the color is more of a purple shade than red. Would it be wrong of me to tag it with this label??

Ed


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 26, 2012)

tim said:


> fischeri x schlimii? leaves look like no kovachii at all...just because it's pink doesn't mean kovachii for sure. the lack of recurving of the lower parts of the petals / lower parts of the dorsal look to me like it's either not a kovachii hybrid or, alternately, it's a really good one!



Definitely some kovachii in there. The the rear shots showing the fuzzy brown dorsal petal and synsepal did it for me. Lateral petal size (relative to the bloom) and stance are certainly kovachii-esque.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 26, 2012)

tim said:


> fischeri x schlimii? leaves look like no kovachii at all...



I tend to disagree... Leaves of this plant look like my Eumelia Arias plant!


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's my Kaila Quintal. I have no idea what you have, but am posting for comparison sake.

EDIT: Actually, I do have an opinion. Looks like Kaila Quintal to me.


----------



## quaker (Apr 26, 2012)

Kavanaru said:


> I tend to disagree... Leaves of this plant look like my Eumelia Arias plant!



Just had a look at the same on your photostream and I do think now that it is Emulia Arias.
Love your pics Kavanaru

Ed


----------



## sfv89 (May 20, 2012)

Definitely Eumelia Arias, the size, color and leaves match exactly the one I have here, with recent blooms also 
Here's a couple of pics.
This one i bought directly from miss Eumelia Arias, at her house here in Lima - Perú.


----------



## likespaphs (May 20, 2012)

cool

{welcome to the forum}


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to Slippertalk sfv89! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2012)

sfv89 said:


> Definitely Eumelia Arias, This one i bought directly from miss Eumelia Arias, at her house here in Lima - Perú.


Touche!
Bienvenidos a STF!


----------



## Dido (May 21, 2012)

sfv89 said:


> Definitely Eumelia Arias, the size, color and leaves match exactly the one I have here, with recent blooms also
> Here's a couple of pics.
> This one i bought directly from miss Eumelia Arias, at her house here in Lima - Perú.



Thats a great one would love to have one like that
Welcome from germany


----------



## sfv89 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Jason Fischer (May 27, 2012)

I'm going to throw in a possibility and say it may be kovachii x fischeri. I've only seen one photo of it, but it was from the UK (as is quaker) and I've never seen them blooming size in North America as of yet.

In addition, the close up picture shows many tiny hairs on the pouch, a distinct characteristic of fischeri. I've seen about 20+ Eumelia Arias flower here, and none of them have really had the look of this photo.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2012)

Who made the cross?


----------



## JeanLux (May 28, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Who made the cross?



Ecuagenera 19/05/2012 => Samuel Crothers

Jean (added to the sheet


----------



## gonewild (May 28, 2012)

I tend to agree with Jason. Quaker's flower looks somewhat different than the others posted here.

I saw a box full of plants at the Arias house about 3 weeks ago(?) that were in bloom. They were not labeled but she said they were crossed with schlimii. Unfortunately all the flowers were crippled so I did not take a cu pic but here is a shot of the box. At first appearance they all just looked like small flowered kovachii with no color variation. Most had tall spikes and flowers facing down.


----------



## eaborne (May 29, 2012)

It' very nice whatever it is.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Ecuagenera 19/05/2012 => Samuel Crothers



Talk about, "hot off the press"!


----------



## petro (Aug 25, 2012)

My immediate instinct when looking at the pictures was kovachii x schlimii, so I have to agree with others who said the same. It doesn't look like kovachii x fischeri to me.


----------



## Trimorph (Jan 25, 2013)

First of all I have to say that in my oppinion schlimii x kovachii is a realy exiting crossing and when the first plants came in flower, for sure there was quit a similar but never the less a natural spread in coloration, form and habitus was given.
But I think it's very interesting, that in the last time all the Pharg. Eumelia Arias exports of Peruflora look very equal in the plants habitus and the flowerform/colloraton. You can even notice that at the plants in this box, but
if you see the whole growing area it is even more eye-catching:
http://www.orchidboard.com/community/cypripedium-alliance-others/54330-phrag-eumelia-arias.html
(please remove the link if it isn't allowed to post it here)

It is only speculation, but the hybid was registrated 2007, so of then, the fast and strongest growers must already begann to bloom. Isn't it possible that the made a selection of the first ones and that all these plants in the picture are propergaret by cloning one of them?

Best regards,
Trimorph





gonewild said:


> I tend to agree with Jason. Quaker's flower looks somewhat different than the others posted here.
> 
> I saw a box full of plants at the Arias house about 3 weeks ago(?) that were in bloom. They were not labeled but she said they were crossed with schlimii. Unfortunately all the flowers were crippled so I did not take a cu pic but here is a shot of the box. At first appearance they all just looked like small flowered kovachii with no color variation. Most had tall spikes and flowers facing down.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't think Phrags can be cloned.


----------



## valenzino (Jan 26, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't think Phrags can be cloned.



Can be cloned in flask from a protocorm...is possible that they pushed protocorm proliferation,and so nearly all plants came from the same original protocorm...


----------

